# Is this broadband speed slow?



## Graeme Edwards (28 Jan 2010)

I am currently with O2 and have had no problems with speed etc until now.

My broadband signal seems to drop out and ive ran a speed test and im getting 72kbps download speed and and 151 kbps upload speed. 

Am i right in thinking, that this is just above the old 50k dial up?

One for you computer boffins.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Jan 2010)

thats pretty poop mr G.  Is that the download speed from files your saving from the tinternet or the results of the speed checker?

Either way hows the phone wiring in your new house?  are there loads of connections off the BT master socket?  and have you got an adsl filter on all lines in use?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (28 Jan 2010)

Its been fine up to recently stu. But starting last week, the modem was dropping out, which meant no internet. Switching it off and on helped. 

These are the results of the speed test. 
Went onto the 02 web site for checking speeds. They have me down as 997. This according to them was updated 2 days ago.

Cant watch youtube and fall asleep waiting for pages to load up.

The house is old as you know, all lines have filters on and I dont think its over the top as far as wiring goes, but then im not sure.

Im going to ring them in the morning.


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Jan 2010)

it does sounds like somethings busted somewhere    if you need a spare router to test then give me a shout

how does it run when youre using the landline?


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jan 2010)

Are you connecting your computer to the router via a cable or using the wireless?

Could be an interfering access point that one of your neighbours installed, changing the APs channel might help.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (29 Jan 2010)

Im on wireless Paulo.

Can you explain that apps thing and how it would effect my connection?


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jan 2010)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Im on wireless Paulo.
> Can you explain that apps thing and how it would effect my connection?



AP = Wireless Access Point/Router

The wireless is broadcast on a channel specified on your router or its set to auto and it picks one itself. If there is another wireless router close to you on the same channel it will degrade your range and quality of service.

This off course might not be the problem but it would be worth a look, you will need to access the web interface of your router to determine what its set to. Common channels to use are 1, 6 and 11.

Do you have a brand and model number for your wireless router?


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Jan 2010)

I have the same problem.

max 512kb in my area


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jan 2010)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I have the same problem.
> max 512kb in my area


Could be a problem with the ISP also, or capping it, mine now says is 20Mb but I never get more than 2-4Mb!! So much for false advertising!


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Jan 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, we are on unlimited, 20Mb download speed too, but it is just where we live. The people that live closest to the exchange get 2Mb, we are furthest away from it, without being classed as out of Worksop  About 3mile, not sure if that is a lot for a cable to run etc, not to knowledgeable on it really.

You dont know how much we would like to have 2Mb, and people moan about that  They would rip their hair out if they lived here...


----------



## danmil3s (29 Jan 2010)

sky sky sky cant say much more than that never caped always downloading only ever  broke once and that was because it was sharing with fish tanks plugs they changed router i i used different socket no problems dont watch the sky but dont mind paying for it to use the isp


----------



## AdAndrews (29 Jan 2010)

I have sky, and it is aweful, internet drops out, incredibly low speeds, take online gaming for example, playing cod6 is almost impossible, im firing my rifle, and its hitting them 0.something of a second later...


----------



## danmil3s (29 Jan 2010)

wow really ive always sung their praises guess im lucky i get 6 to 7 meg constant still dont like the sound of virgins 20 meg we all know Thats a lie an less you use at 3 in the morning and even then they send you a nasty note


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2010)

if have this 

Download
6126.1 KByte/sec (=49009 kbps)

Upload
1084.7 KByte/sec (=8678 kbps)


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Jan 2010)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> sky sky sky cant say much more than that never caped always downloading only ever  broke once and that was because it was sharing with fish tanks plugs they changed router i i used different socket no problems dont watch the sky but dont mind paying for it to use the isp



I use Sky too  Doesnt make a difference who we have though,


----------



## gratts (30 Jan 2010)

> wow really ive always sung their praises guess im lucky i get 6 to 7 meg constant still dont like the sound of virgins 20 meg we all know Thats a lie an less you use at 3 in the morning and even then they send you a nasty note



We have Virgin at home and I often get 11-12meg download speed on their 20 meg connection, so no complaints from me


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Jan 2010)

why we are on this subject, does anybody know if a 2x bandwith router splits whatever bandwith you are getting in two (such as 256kb to each one) or would you get 512kb from each one?

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/store ... ms=0623384

because if someone is on the xbox, and someone online then one person ends up using it all.
thanks, Aaron


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jan 2010)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> why we are on this subject, does anybody know if a 2x bandwith router splits whatever bandwith you are getting in two (such as 256kb to each one) or would you get 512kb from each one?
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/store ... ms=0623384
> 
> ...


The router won't do it, but you can install software on the computer to limit its max download speed.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Jan 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so whats the router advertising then?

thanks, Aaron


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Feb 2010)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> so whats the router advertising then?
> thanks, Aaron


Dual-Band just means the router uses the 2.4Ghz and the newer less busy 5Ghz frequencies.


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Feb 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, ok cheers


----------

